# Killington - 11/28



## Greg (Nov 28, 2010)

Grassi, Brian and I hooked up with deadheadskier. ROTD is Rime (okay icy bumps under chair) to Lower East Fall....great bumps up top skiers right, good bumps middle, tacky wet snow bottom.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice...wish I could have made it!


----------



## madriverjack (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweet!!! Can you take a pic or two of the bump lines? I'm hoping to start my season next Sunday.....


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice!!    Prob heading up tomorrow or tues

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Sweet!!! Can you take a pic or two of the bump lines? I'm hoping to start my season next Sunday.....



Greg shot a video or two with his phone. Not epic bumps, but nice to get the legs moving IMHO.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 28, 2010)

Big Bob and I waited at 11 and figured we must have missed you.  Then we took the chair and saw you standing there.  By the time we got back down you were gone.   Oh well...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Big Bob and I waited at 11 and figured we must have missed you.  Then we took the chair and saw you standing there.  By the time we got back down you were gone.   Oh well...



Sorry, we were a bit late getting to the meetup spot.  When we got there we waited for 5 minutes or so, by then it was 10 after so we took off. Bummer, maybe next time!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Nice!!    Prob heading up tomorrow or tues
> 
> steveo



Highline should be open tomorrow if not definitely by Tuesday.  Possibility of the Supe Quad as well with either Skylark or Bittersweet, forget which they were blowing.



SkiDork said:


> Big Bob and I waited at 11 and figured we must have missed you.  Then we took the chair and saw you standing there.  By the time we got back down you were gone.   Oh well...



I'll take the blame on that one.  We first stopped at like 10:52 and I thought we could lap the Triple once and make it back in time.   Would've been great to meet up with you both.


Overall, not a bad day.  Trails were pretty packed, but the skiing wasn't bad at all.  Guns down low seemed to be making sleet instead of snow, so that got a tad annoying.  Got to experience first hand peoples complaints on the food prices.  2 slices of pizza = $12.27.  :blink:  I think it would be difficult to find a Pizzeria in Manhattan that charges that.  Oh well, what are you going to do.

Looking forward to getting back up there mid-season when the mountain is fully open and the woods are skiing well.  For the passed decade I've really only skied there in the spring when Superstar is pretty much it.

Great hooking up with Greg, bvibert and Grassi


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice day today. Much quieter than yesterday!


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Sweet!!! Can you take a pic or two of the bump lines? I'm hoping to start my season next Sunday.....



A couple of short vids on Rime, but you can't tell much:

Brian:
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1754313944144&comments&ref=mf

DHS:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1754316824216&comments



SkiDork said:


> Big Bob and I waited at 11 and figured we must have missed you.  Then we took the chair and saw you standing there.  By the time we got back down you were gone.   Oh well...



Bummer....sorry we missed each other. Was Tyrolean out there today? I'm pretty sure she skied by me while I was gasping for air this afternoon on Lower East Fall.



deadheadskier said:


> Great hooking up with Greg, bvibert and Grassi



Definitely good to ski with you again! You were ripping today, very little breaks. I needed to stop often....legs and lungs were struggling...



andrec10 said:


> Nice day today. Much quieter than yesterday!



:blink: If that was quiet, I would have hated to have seen yesterday...

Got on the gondi around 9:30. I was mellow this morning. This ski season sorta snuck up on me. It was good to start the season calmly cuz I really wasn't sure how the hernia repair was going to hold up. Luckily, it felt fine. Strong actually, as compared to the weakness I had felt most of last season. I definitely noticed the lack of conditioning though being so sedentary for 2 months in the late summer, and basically doing very little else since recovering. A relief mentally to get the first day behind me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2010)

You should shoot vid with your phone from now on.  I felt like that was one of my poorer lines of the day.  It's good that the picture isn't crystal clear. :lol:

Thanks for the props.   Feelin really good for early season this year.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yours truly will be in the gym tomorrow.  Got some serious work to do...

Fun day.  Great to kick off another season with Brian and Greg.  Also great to meet DHS.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 28, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Yours truly will be in the gym tomorrow.  Got some serious work to do...
> 
> Fun day.  Great to kick off another season with Brian and Greg.  Also great to meet DHS.


BBQ will do that to ya.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2010)

Good first day out for me.  I couldn't have asked for more conditions wise, though there were a few times I wished more was open just to spread the people out a bit more.  I felt pretty gaper-esque most of the time, but I found my rhythm a few times on Rime and made some decent turns in the bumps there.  All in all it was great to get back out and nice to ski with Greg, Grassi, and Deadhead again!

I am very sore today as a result, pretty much my whole body aches.

I also learned an important lesson yesterday; Watch where you stand in the bar at K, you may get yelled at by some asshat who can't stand to miss a second of the game while he's stuffing his face from across the room.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I also learned an important lesson yesterday; Watch where you stand in the bar at K, you may get yelled at by some asshat who can't stand to miss a second of the game while he's stuffing his face from across the room.



right?  

he got a nice glare from me when I walked out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> right?
> 
> he got a nice glare from me when I walked out.



When we left I stood up nice and tall for an extended stretch in front of the TV... and then I glared at him on my way out.  That guy was a D bag.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 29, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> When we left I stood up nice and tall for an extended stretch in front of the TV... and then I glared at him on my way out.  That guy was a D bag.



Was he wearing a Starter Jacket?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> When we left I stood up nice and tall for an extended stretch in front of the TV... and then I glared at him on my way out.  That guy was a D bag.



I would of at least walked by and ripped a good fart by him.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I would of at least walked by and ripped a good fart by him.



Jeff, good idea.  But I was saving those for the car ride home.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 29, 2010)

I looked around for you guys..no go. Then again I was probably skiing next to some of you and didn't know it as I stayed in that area most of the day..oh well, pretty good start of the season as these things go.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Was he wearing a Starter Jacket?



Not sure, every time I looked his way he was hunched over the table shoveling food into his mouth.  It was hard to tell what he was wearing.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> When we left I stood up nice and tall for an extended stretch in front of the TV... and then I glared at him on my way out.  That guy was a D bag.




Ha Ha probably some internet poser..Grassi ya should have stomped him!!!  Glad you guys had a good day...Im either heading up to snow or K tomorrow....Im kinda thinking the KMS kids might have a bump line set up on highline...gonna wait and see what the reports are tonight

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Ha Ha probably some internet poser..Grassi ya should have stomped him!!!  Glad you guys had a good day...Im either heading up to snow or K tomorrow....Im kinda thinking the KMS kids might have a bump line set up on highline...gonna wait and see what the reports are tonight
> 
> steveo



Did they open Highline today?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2010)

Better 2 days late than never...

I meant to post a TR Sat night, but I was so tired after 2 days of skiing and driving home I just fell asleep 5 minutes after I got home.

Friday was quiet; no crowds. Best run was Chute under the Snowdon quad where they made snow and small irregular bump lines formed. Just about my first day speed.

Saturday was pretty nuts with the crowds, especially anything near Bunny Buster. WOW, talk about crowds. Spent the whole day on East Fall, Lower was particularly nice with non-stop snowgun action and better but still irregular bumps. Funny how I now refer to natural bumps as irregular.

Really a great 2 opening days for me. Even better with the free overnight accomodations in Ludlow on Fri night. I thought Killington did a nice job with the terrain they had open.

Anyway, sorry about the late post. I meant to hype up the action for you Sunday Sundowners.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 29, 2010)

wish i could've made it.  glad you guys had a good time though.


----------

